

Obama's Executive Order on Cybersecurity May Be Imminent - gregpurtell
http://mashable.com/2013/02/11/obama-cybersecurity-order/

======
mtgx
What does this executive order mean exactly? Does it mean he's actually
creating a new law because of "imminent threat" (that's not really imminent)
or some excuse like that?

If so, how can he be allowed to do that?

